# What is bracketing?



## blinded (Jan 13, 2004)

I always hear people talking about "bracketing" their shots, or "bracket correctly" or something... what does this all mean?


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 13, 2004)

It is when you take different exposures of the same frame.  Say you get a meter reading of 1/60 f4 you could also shoot 1/30 and 1/125.  This would give a few choices for the exposure you're after.  With print film, half steps don't really show.  But with slide film you may want to bracket in half stops.


----------



## blinded (Jan 14, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> It is when you take different exposures of the same frame.  Say you get a meter reading of 1/60 f4 you could also shoot 1/30 and 1/125.  This would give a few choices for the exposure you're after.  With print film, half steps don't really show.  But with slide film you may want to bracket in half stops.



You mean shoot 1/60 at F4 and 1/30 at f4 and 1/125 at f4? Just making sure you didn't mean to change the aperature too. Thanks!


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 14, 2004)

blinded said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly.  Of course you could keep the shutter speed the same and change the aperture.


----------



## jack (Feb 21, 2004)

hi blinded,

bracket apertures for depth of field and background detail experiments.
bracket shutter-speeds for a nice exposure. use the highest 'f'-number 
(smallest aperture) you can for detail.


this is a very nice illustration   :arrow: ....
http://www.reflectiveimages.com/aperturebracketing.htm..//jack


----------

